# Vampire Shrimp



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Finally got some video of my super shy vampire shrimp feeding. I had just done a water change so please excuse the streaks on the glass.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

You're lucky! Mine has tucked himself into a bunch of vals and doesn't come out. At best I see him at the base of the plants while feeding. Otherwise, he's vertical amongst the leaves.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I have 2 in the tank but rarely see them. Such a shame because these are such cool shrimp


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I was wondering if having more than one would help things. It sounds like 2 doesn't change their behaviour much.

I also had a Mountain Fan Shrimp. It came out way more often, but for some reason it died. I got it after the Vampire Fan Shrimp which is still alive so I can't figure out if the conditions of my tank were to blame.


----------

